# is a 13 yrs old horse to old to buy?



## shellinch

hi guys im in the middle of buying a new horse as i had a 3 yr break.

iv just foudn the perfect school mistress who is 13 yrs old. 

is that too old?

i want to do hacking, beach rides, hunting, showjumping and maybe some dressage.

im used to having youngsters and bringing them on so this time around i want a been there done that so i can relax and just have fun.

i dont want to buy something that im going to have to retire within only a few years.

i have to admit im clueless as to what age you can keep riding and competeing to so sorry if i sound stupid about this. i just dont want to go in and buy her and do too much with her. i want her to have the best home ever!

i know one horse is in badmington and is somethign like 23 i think which is think is amazing and yes they have thousands of pounds spent on keeping them fit etc...

i just wanted to double check

thankx everyone


----------



## JSR

No 13 is a good age if she's is to be your first horse and you need her to know her 'job'. I got my lad when he was 3 years old and although I wouldn't change him for the world if I'd have known then what I know now I wouldn't have done it!!! I would again get a young horse because now I've done it once it should be easier but honestly when he was 5 or 6 if someone had offered me a horse like yours I'd have snapped their hands off!!!

She sounds perfect, what breed is she? We have horses of 25+ still in fairly hard ridden work and they are absolutely fine.


----------



## shellinch

its not my first horse. iv always brought on youngsters but now i have a little girl and i want to just go out and have fun instead of having to cope with spooking and problems etc...

i loved bringing on youngsters but this time around i want to go ahead and compete as i turned my first horse into a BSJA showjumper and turned my 2nd youngster into a perfect riding school pony (he was best on the yard) was so proud as when i first had him he refused to hack alone!

i just want something easy and talented and already schooled!


----------



## Tanya1989

My bay lad in my profile picture was 15 when the photo was taken. 12 when I bought him. Horses are living so much longer now and in work most their lives.


----------



## JSR

shellinch said:


> its not my first horse. iv always brought on youngsters but now i have a little girl and i want to just go out and have fun instead of having to cope with spooking and problems etc...
> 
> i loved bringing on youngsters but this time around i want to go ahead and compete as i turned my first horse into a BSJA showjumper and turned my 2nd youngster into a perfect riding school pony (he was best on the yard) was so proud as when i first had him he refused to hack alone!
> 
> i just want something easy and talented and already schooled!


In that case I'd say she sounds exactly what you want. I think I'd happily take on a school master for those days when I really don't want a fight and just enjoy a lovely quiet ride!!:lol: I wander if you might be a bit bored though if she's so quiet? The reason I adore my lad is because he always surprises me, the day I expect him to be naughty he's a dream and the days I think 'oh he's chilled out'..turn out with me hanging off his neck as he bolts around the school!! :lol:


----------



## daphne

I think this horse sounds ideal for you. No, thirteen is def. not too old. These days it's almost classed as middle-aged, rather than old. As Tanya said, horses are living so much longer now. 

If you are thinking of having her vetted do make sure that the vet knows that you do not want to do a lot of competing and hard work with her as the vet could easily fail her on a silly thing which wouldn't affect her whilst she was doing her job with you. 

Good luck and do let us know how you get on with her. Looking forward to seeing some pics on here!


----------



## Zayna

Noooo way is that too old!

My first horse that I loaned was 14 and she was perfect. When she went back I took on a couple of youngsters (a 1 year old and a 3 year old) and although they were great fun I missed having a horse that was just easy to do!

The horse I ride now for a friend is 20 and she is so full of beans you would not believe! I reckon she has another 10 years in her at least.

Go for it! and good luck!!x


----------



## GarethMills

At 13 give her a whirl!!! My best mare kept a fairly active routine into her 20's, we lost her at 26, though she competed showjumping on and off until she was 23.


----------



## Jess2308

13 is a perfect age! My boy is 18 and is fit, sound and healthy and behaves like a 3yr old!


----------



## freckles

Sounds like the perfect age to me....


----------



## shellinch

thankx guys


----------

